# Best quality fansub group for Fairy Tail



## tigers_ran (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello

I was wondering does Ryugan or Hyiono supply better quality Fairy Tail. I don't care about release times or anything else, just the best quality available.

Thanks in advance


----------



## luke_c (Jul 10, 2011)

Neither, use Kyuubi. I can't link to the site but just have a search for Kyuubi subs


----------



## Satangel (Jul 10, 2011)

For anything Anime related (except downloads) I suggest you use MyAnimeList.net. It works superb and it has so many options and features. 
Here's the Fairy Tail page:

http://myanimelist.net/anime/6702/Fairy_Tail

Scroll down and see their ratings of the fansubs.


----------



## prowler (Jul 11, 2011)

Easily the best


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 11, 2011)

Wait, we're allowed to name fansub groups?

That's news to me.


----------



## prowler (Jul 11, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Wait, we're allowed to name fansub groups?
> 
> That's news to me.


When did anyone say we can't?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2011)

fairy tail ftw!


----------



## tigers_ran (Jul 12, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Neither, use Kyuubi. I can't link to the site but just have a search for Kyuubi subs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will keep this in mind for the next anime I watch.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 13, 2011)

I personally prefer anidb.net to get my anime information and notifications.
Once you have an account, there is a lot more information available, like every releases files list for each episodes for all fansub group (with information on all files, like codec, size, etc.), you can have notification when an anime is released (for all group, or only for the group you are following), there are group comments etc.

You can also build automatically your list of anime by scanning the files on your computer.


I'm following Ryugan for Fairy Tail, but they didn't release anything since April (episode 59) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Follow Kyuubi, it will be better


----------

